# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  راهی هست که بتونم از دوباره زیست 2 رو امتحان بدم؟

## A.parsa

سلام خسته نباشید.
من دانش آموز پایه سوم رشته ریاضی هستم و برای امتاحانات تغییر رشته برای تحصیل در رشتهی تجربی ثبت نام کردم . ولی متاسفانه در امتحان زیست 2 بدلیل اینکه نتونستم کامل کتاب را بخوانم تجدید شدم . ولی امتحان داخلی را هنوز ندادم. آیا راهی هست که بتونم از دوباره زیست 2 رو امتحان بدم؟ یا اینکه باید همین رشته ی ریاضی را ادامه بدم؟

----------


## A.parsa

دوستان خواهشا جواب بدید خیلی برام مهمه

----------


## A.parsa

واقعا که...
دلتون خوشه انجمن دارید😐😐😐👎👎👎

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام خسته نباشید.
> من دانش آموز پایه سوم رشته ریاضی هستم و برای امتاحانات تغییر رشته برای تحصیل در رشتهی تجربی ثبت نام کردم . ولی متاسفانه در امتحان زیست 2 بدلیل اینکه نتونستم کامل کتاب را بخوانم تجدید شدم . ولی امتحان داخلی را هنوز ندادم. آیا راهی هست که بتونم از دوباره زیست 2 رو امتحان بدم؟ یا اینکه باید همین رشته ی ریاضی را ادامه بدم؟


سلام دوست عزیز

خب اگر زیست رو تجدید شدید که باید دوباره امتحانش رو بدی تا قبول بشی  :Yahoo (1): 

به هر حال راه های دیگه ای که میشه برای بار دوم امتحان زیست رو بدید ، شرکت در امتحانات 1) دیپلم مجدد 2)ترمیم معدل هستش ، تو انجمن جستجو کنید تاپیک های زیادی در این باره وجود داره و اطلاعات لازم رو کسب میکنید

موفق باشید

----------

